# New, so I thought i'd post some pics..



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey guys, thought i'd it off right here at the forum and post some pics...


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

welcome









nice pics dude


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

HAHAHAH-the fist pic-I like-Thanks for sharing them with us-And welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

Pic 1: Teratolepis fasciata
Pic 2 and 3: Centruroides exilicauda
Pic 4: Possible premolt Parabuthus liosoma
Pic 5: Same Parabuthus liosoma but when I first got her
Pic 6: One of two 2I Androctonus mauritanicus

Thanks guys! I will get some more pics up on here later... my girlfriend has my digital camera at the moment..


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Welcome









Always cool to see some of the less frequently kept scorpions.....


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice Scorp I have an Androctonus Australis


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

psychofish said:


> Nice Scorp I have an Androctonus Australis


What's your opinion on them? I have 3-4 babies coming in when a buddy of mines A. australis pops..


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

yes welcome Marshal.

what creature is that in the first pic?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It is a species of viper gecko native to pakistan...really underrepresented and a really fun captive that does not demand a great deal of space due to its small size.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> It is a species of viper gecko native to pakistan...really underrepresented and a really fun captive that does not demand a great deal of space due to its small size.


cool thanks for that crockeeper


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

cool pics man


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

The Marshal said:


> Nice Scorp I have an Androctonus Australis


What's your opinion on them? I have 3-4 babies coming in when a buddy of mines A. australis pops..
[/quote]

they seem to be cool tempered, not that I mess with it trying to piss it off...

When I put it in its other holding container to clean its tank, it dosent seem 
to get too mad. My desert hairy was a ball of fury though, it didnt like being 
moved at all.


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

psychofish said:


> Nice Scorp I have an Androctonus Australis


What's your opinion on them? I have 3-4 babies coming in when a buddy of mines A. australis pops..
[/quote]

they seem to be cool tempered, not that I mess with it trying to piss it off...

When I put it in its other holding container to clean its tank, it dosent seem 
to get too mad. My desert hairy was a ball of fury though, it didnt like being 
moved at all.
[/quote]
That's funny, I had heard they were quite feisty but it's not like they always are aggro... I had an emporer that put my H. arizonesis and P. liosoma to shame as far as temper, it would lunge and clack it's claws together and even try to sting!


----------

